# Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland



## reisball (19. November 2013)

*Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

*Petition zum Verbot von Einweg-Plastkiktüten* 

Wer das Verbot von Plastiktüten zum Schutz der Umwelt, zur Reduzierung des Plastikmülls und 
zur Sicherung unserer Ressourcen unterstützen möchte, kann hier seine Unterschrift abgeben.

https://www.change.org/de/Petitionen/peter-altmaier-bundesminister-f%C3%BCr-umwelt-und-naturschutz-verbot-von-einweg-plastikt%C3%BCten-in-deutschland.

100.000 Stimmen werden benötigt. Über ein Viertel sind es schon.

Ein Weihnachten ohne Plastikbeutel!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Guter Thread gefällt mir, aber es ist keine User News, da es ja nichts mit Software Hardware usw zu tun hat.


----------



## reisball (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Das wusste ich nicht. Wo wäre dieser Thread besser aufgehoben und könnte ein Mod ihn dorthin verschieben. 
Danke schon mal.

*Edit:* Habe eben noch einmal die Richtlinien gelesen in denen steht: 
"Aber auch Nachrichten über  gesamtgesellschaftliche globale Folgen (z.B.  Groß-Ereignisse,  (Natur-)Katastrophen, Politik-Wahlen)." 
Ich denke also es passt hier ganz gut rein.


----------



## Freakless08 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Betrifft das auch Müllbeutel?



reisball schrieb:


> Wer das Verbot von Plastiktüten zum Schutz der Umwelt, ..[snip].. zur Sicherung unserer Ressourcen unterstützen möchte...[snip]..


Naja. Dann roden wir den Regenwald weiter ab für Papiertüten. Hat auch was  Der Regenwald nervt eh nur und ist total überbewertet bezüglich Naturschutz.


----------



## reisball (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Im Grundsatz betrifft es erstmal nur Einwegtüten aus dem Supermarkt. 
Papiertüten sind sehr viel umweltfreundlicher .


----------



## Freakless08 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



reisball schrieb:


> Im Grundsatz betrifft es erstmal nur Einwegtüten aus dem Supermarkt.


Die Plastiktüten aus dem Supermarkt kann man 
1. Mehrmals benutzen (natürlich nicht die dünnen Tüten wie man sie von z.B. Dönerläden kennt, die reißen zu schnell)
2. Auch als Mülltüten benützen (welche man sonst seperat kauft).



> Papiertüten sind sehr viel umweltfreundlicher .


Wie schon oben geschrieben, Regenwald und so.


----------



## eRaTitan (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich benutz gar keine Plastiktüten


----------



## CoreLHD (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Ich benutz gar keine Plastiktüten


 
Ich ebenfalls,mich nehme immer einen Rucksack oder ähnliches mit. Ich habe einfach ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich etwas in eine Plastiktüte gepackt kriege, die ich dann zuhause eh wegwerfe  . Ich finde es außerdem extrem nervig, dass man in jedem Geschäft erstmal "STOP" rufen muss, damit das eingekaufte nicht schneller in eine Tüte gestopft wird als man gucken kann.


----------



## polarwolf (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich gehe mit dem Rucksack einkaufen und packe alles direkt dort rein. Inzwischen ist es ja auch eine Geldfrage, normalerweise muss man für die Tüten ja bezahlen. Allerdings ist es schon ganz nützlich, zu Hause ein paar Plastiktüten rumliegen zu haben, um für Reisen bspw. Schuhe oder Shampoo einzupacken.
So richtig weiß ich nicht, was ich davon halten soll, die EU hat ja ihren Ruf als Verbots- und Vorschriften-Union schon weg, allerdings ist es für den Umweltschutz sicherlich sinnvoll.


----------



## reisball (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

*@Freakless:* Es geht vorallem um den Fakt, das Plastiktüten sehr oft nach ihrem Gebrauch  unkontrolliert in die Umwelt gelangen. Der Zersetzungsprozess dauert je nach  Kunststoffsorte und Ort Schätzungen zufolge hunderte bis tausende Jahre, in arktischen Gewässern und der Tiefsee wahrscheinlich noch weit länger. 

Eine der weitreichenden Folgen daraus sind hübsche Plastikinseln im Ozean.


----------



## hbf878 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

ich benutze zwar nahezu ausschließlich Baumwollbeutel, will mir aber trotzdem die Entscheidungsfreiheit nicht nehmen lassen


----------



## reisball (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

*@hfb:* Ich habe über die Jahre einen riesigen Müllsack voll Plastikbeutel angesammelt, bin also für den Rest meines Lebens gewaffnet.


----------



## hbf878 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



reisball schrieb:


> *@hfb:* Ich habe über die Jahre einen riesigen Müllsack voll Plastikbeutel angesammelt, bin also für den Rest meines Lebens gewaffnet.


Ich hab auch bestimmt einige dutzend. Aber es gibt meiner Meinung nach einfach Situationen, bei denen Plastiktüten praktisch sind. 
Zur Plastik-im-Meer-Problematik: die Deutschen tragen da eher eine geringe Schuld, denke ich. Hier gibt es gute Müllverwertungs- / Entsorgungssysteme, sodass in Deutschland gekaufte Plastiktüten wohl seltener im Meer landen als z.B. auf den Mittelmeerinseln (die all ihr Trinkwasser in Plastikflaschen kaufen, da kein hochwertiges Leitungswasser vorhanden). In vielen Entwicklungsländern wird Plastikmüll sogar direkt ins Meer geworfen.

Irgendwie erinnert mich diese Geschichte an das Glühlampenverbot. Prinzipiell vielleicht sinnvoll, aber in bestimmten Anwendungsbereichen (Baustelle oder andere Orte, an denen Lampen oft kaputt gehen) absoluter Scheiß


----------



## Freakless08 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



reisball schrieb:


> *@Freakless:* Es geht vorallem um den Fakt, das Plastiktüten sehr oft nach ihrem Gebrauch  unkontrolliert in die Umwelt gelangen. Der Zersetzungsprozess dauert je nach  Kunststoffsorte und Ort Schätzungen zufolge hunderte bis tausende Jahre, in arktischen Gewässern und der Tiefsee wahrscheinlich noch weit länger.
> 
> Eine der weitreichenden Folgen daraus sind hübsche Plastikinseln im Ozean.


Ja. Das ist ein Problem, auf den Bildern erkennst du nicht nur Plastiktüten.

Plastikflaschen und Behälter welche überall (komischerweise) als Toll bezeichnet werden sind auf den Bildern auch zu finden und das trotz Weichmacher die man dann bei Getränken z.B. mittrinkt.
Fast alle Getränkehersteller haben von Glas auf Plastik gewechselt und kaum einer beschwert sich. Da frage ich mich.... Warum? Die landen genauso im Meer.

Plastic Planet - Die unsichtbare Gefahr | YouTube

Zudem ändert sich die Gesellschaft nicht wenn man etwas verbietet.
In Zukunft liegen dann eben überall Papiertüten rum. Nachteil der Papiertüten ist eben das diese schneller als Plastik reißen (dafür sich eben weitaus schneller zersetzen). Somit könnte man die Plastiktüten häufiger benutzen statt die Papiertüten.


----------



## Monsjo (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich vermeide sie sooft es geht, aber manchmal kann man es nicht vermeiden.


----------



## Schinken (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Logisch, für Papiertüten werden Regenwälder abgeholzt xD. Dafür werden Nutzwälder in Deutschland genutzt, die werden übrigens ökölogisch bewirtschaftet, d.h. es wird weniger abgeholzt als nachwächst. Der Baumbestand in Europa wächst deshalb schon seit Jahrzehnten wieder. Leider nur nicht in der früheren Vielfalt. 

CoreHD, in welchen Supermarkt packen die dir denn die Tüten oO? Ich kenn das nur aus Filmen, habs noch nie erlebt.

Ich nehm im Übrigen einfach immer nen Rucksack mit, ich hab einfach gerne die Hände frei. Wenns zuviel wird kauf ich aber auch mal ne Tüte. Von mir aus kann die auch gerne aus Papier sein, WENN sie dann auch hält!

Übrigens hast du das sehr passend formuliert polarwolf, die EU hat diesen _Ruf_. Ohne die EU verteidigen zu wollen, hab ich gern sachliche Debatten, und über die EU Bürokratie und Regelungswut wird so viel Unsinn erzählt... Ihr kennt sicher Alle den Witz, von wegen amerikanische Unabhängigkeitserklärung 300 Wörter, EU-Regelung zur Einfuhr von Karamelbonbons zigtausend. Oder die ewig wiederkehrende Mär von den weggeschmissenen, zu krummen Gurken. Nun, es gibt keine EU-(sic!) Regelung zur EInfuhr von Karamellbonbons oder der Krummheit von Gurken und zur sogenannten Bürokratie...Die Stadt München beschäftigt mehr Beamte als die EU. Ich kritisier die EU oft und in vielen Punkten, aber Vorurteile helfen nur berechtigte Kritik abzuschmettern.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Es gibt übrigens auch noch Stofftaschen und die dann kann man durchaus Jahre nutzen.


----------



## Schinken (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Rucksäcke auch


----------



## Freakless08 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Schinken schrieb:


> Logisch, für Papiertüten werden Regenwälder abgeholzt xD. Dafür werden Nutzwälder in Deutschland genutzt, die werden übrigens ökölogisch bewirtschaftet, d.h. es wird weniger abgeholzt als nachwächst. Der Baumbestand in Europa wächst deshalb schon seit Jahrzehnten wieder. Leider nur nicht in der früheren Vielfalt.


Klar. Wir deutsche verwenden natürlich kein Papier aus Tropenholz. Wo kämen wir da hin?
Papier für Kinderbücher offenbar häufig aus Tropenholz | Wirtschaft

Illegales Tropenholz in Milchtüten und Druckerpapier
Illegales Tropenholz - erster Verdachtsfall in Deutschland (13.08.2013)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



reisball schrieb:


> *@hfb:* Ich habe über die Jahre einen riesigen Müllsack voll Plastikbeutel angesammelt, bin also für den Rest meines Lebens gewaffnet.



Geht mir ähnlich sogar gelbe Säcke bis zum Lebensende.
 Generell nutze ich Taschen aber gelegentlich kommen da auch mal Plastiktüten vor. Ich vermeide aber Einwegmüll und die Tüten finden immer einen Mehrfachgebrauch bevor die doch mal im Müll landen.
 Ich mag ja keinen Plastikmüll aber als Umverpackung muss man ja leider diese Orgien sich gefallen lassen. Nur bei Flaschen bin ich für Mehrweg als Plastikflasche


----------



## Schinken (19. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich hatte mich ja auch nicht über Papierproduktion im Allgemeinen ausgelassen, sondern über Papiertüten. Tropenhölzer sind zu Wertvoll für diese, man kann mit Parkett und Möbeln aus Edelholz viel mehr Geld machen, deshalb wird dieses Illegal dort eingesetzt. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## mds51 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich benutze meinen Rucksack...

Es ist ja gut, dass sie Geld dafür verlangen, so werden sie nicht so oft mitgenommen, aber wenn man wirklich mal was kauft und keine Tasche mithat, finde ich es nicht gerechtfertigt, dass man sich dann für 50c einen Stoffbeutel kaufen muss.
Sollen sie halt einen Stoff entwickeln, der sich in der Umwelt zersetzt.
Ich benutze die Plastetüten generell zur Entsorgung des grünen Punkts. 
Somit haben sie ihren Zweck dann auch erfüllt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Auch wenn ich die ganzen Plastiktüten (oft) für eine unnötige Umweltbelastung und Ressourchenverschwendung halte bin ich gegen ein Verbot.
Es ist echt schon genug verboten und reglementiert. Irgendwann reicht es einfach ich will mir nicht jeden furz vorschreiben lassen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich versuche schrittweise so viel Plastik wie möglich zu vermeiden, indem ich auf Glas- und Metallverpackungen umsteige. Mir ist es dann auch egal, wenn ich etwas mehr dafür zahle. 

Gibt es überhaupt noch Milch in Glasflaschen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich versuche schrittweise so viel Plastik wie möglich zu vermeiden, indem ich auf Glas- und Metallverpackungen umsteige. Mir ist es dann auch egal, wenn ich etwas mehr dafür zahle.
> 
> Gibt es überhaupt noch Milch in Glasflaschen?


Jop, gibt es, 50% der Milch kaufen wir in Glasflaschen.


----------



## Ich 15 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

x[nein]
Ich benutze weder das eine noch das andere


----------



## fnord23 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Dass die Papiertüte umweltfreundlicher sei ist ein urbaner Mythos. Den zu Ihrer Herstellung benötigten höheren Energiebedarf (samt CO2 Bilanz) kannst Du nur rechtfertigen wenn Du die Papiertüte einige Male wiederverwendest - was im Regelfall gar nicht möglich ist, weil das dünne Papier vorher schon den Geist aufgibt. 

Abgesehen davon haben wir in Deutschland kein Litteringproblem, weil wir ein funktionierendes Recycling- und Entsorgungssystem haben. Bei Aussagen wie "Die Wälder liegen voller Plastiktüten" klappt mir immer der Kinnladen runter - das müssen andere Wälder sein als die, die ich kenne. In Ländern wie Griechenland und Italien mag das ein Problem sein, weil da 1. die Entsorgungssysteme bei weitem nicht so umfassend sind wie bei uns, 2. die vorhandenen Entsorgungssysteme nicht funktionieren wie gewollt (ist noch nicht lange her, da musste das italienische Militär den Müll aus Neapel abtransportieren, weil die dortige Müllabfuhr einfach mal zwei Monate gestreikt hat - der Müll landete dann in der BONNER (!!!) Verbrennungsanlage) und 3. viele Menschen dort auch bei weitem nicht diese Umweltschutzmentalität haben, die wir uns über Jahre (zurecht) selbst eingetrichtert haben. Nur: Bei denen liegen nicht nur Tüten im Wald. Da liegen auch Autoreifen, Altölkanister und sonst jeder andere Sch... den man sich so vorstellen kann. Glasflaschen sind auch nicht gerade umweltschonender als Plastikflaschen, wenn ich sie nach Gebrauch einfach in den nächsten Forst kippe. Die Plastiktüte macht nur einen mikroskopisch kleinen Teil des gesamten Kunststoffmülls der Gesellschaft aus; sie ist praktisch, sie ist ein hervorragender Werbeträger, sie ist viele Male wiederverwendbar und wenn Sie - wie vorgesehen - auch im Wertstoffmüll entsorgt wird landet sie in der Verbrennung, wo sie nichts weiter hinterlässt als Kohlenstoff und Wasser - und eine Menge Energie die zur Stromerzeugung und Beheizung genutzt wird. 

Ein Plastiktütenverbot ist einfach unnötig wie ein Kropf - es wird NICHTS an der Vermüllung von Wäldern und Meeren ändern, es werden stattdessen anderswo neue (und auch größere) Belastungen für die Umwelt dadurch entstehen (Abholzung für die Papiergewinnung, Energieaufwand zur Papierherstellung CO2 Bilanz durch höhere Logistikanteile pro Einheit, Additive wie Weichmacher in Taschen aus Non-Woven-Materialien, etc.pp). Aber die Tüte ist halt ein dankbares Opfer für so eine Debatte, das ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als blinder Aktionismus. Führt zu gar nichts, aber hinterher können sich alle besser fühlen weil sie denken Sie hätten wunders was für die Umwelt getan.


----------



## reisball (21. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Wie hier einige unbedingt versuchen gegen ein Verbot zu argumentieren ohne überhaupt verstanden zu haben worum es geht. 

*Es geht um Einweg-Plastiktüten und nicht um Plastiktüten im Allgemeinen! *


----------



## Gast20140625 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Du meinst diese ganz dünnen Dinger, in die man z.B. beim Metzger seine Wurst gepackt bekommt?

Jop, die werden in der Tat nach dem Weg bis nach hause weggeschmissen.
Trotzdem sind sie sehr praktisch. Wer will schon seine Fleischeinkäufe in einer aufgeweichten Papiertüte nach hause transportieren oder das das ganze Auto dann nach Wurst riecht?
Mehrweg Plastiktüten müsste man auch ab und zu waschen, was ebenfalls niemand machen will. Und Stofftüten sind ebenfalls nicht geruchsdicht.


----------



## fnord23 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



reisball schrieb:


> Wie hier einige unbedingt versuchen gegen ein  Verbot zu argumentieren ohne überhaupt verstanden zu haben worum es  geht.
> 
> *Es geht um Einweg-Plastiktüten und nicht um Plastiktüten im Allgemeinen! *



Oh sorry... na dann:



fnord23 schrieb:


> Dass die Papiertüte umweltfreundlicher sei ist ein urbaner Mythos. Den zu Ihrer Herstellung benötigten höheren Energiebedarf (samt CO2 Bilanz) kannst Du nur rechtfertigen wenn Du die Papiertüte einige Male wiederverwendest - was im Regelfall gar nicht möglich ist, weil das dünne Papier vorher schon den Geist aufgibt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon haben wir in Deutschland kein Litteringproblem, weil wir ein funktionierendes Recycling- und Entsorgungssystem haben. Bei Aussagen wie "Die Wälder liegen voller Plastiktüten" klappt mir immer der Kinnladen runter - das müssen andere Wälder sein als die, die ich kenne. In Ländern wie Griechenland und Italien mag das ein Problem sein, weil da 1. die Entsorgungssysteme bei weitem nicht so umfassend sind wie bei uns, 2. die vorhandenen Entsorgungssysteme nicht funktionieren wie gewollt (ist noch nicht lange her, da musste das italienische Militär den Müll aus Neapel abtransportieren, weil die dortige Müllabfuhr einfach mal zwei Monate gestreikt hat - der Müll landete dann in der BONNER (!!!) Verbrennungsanlage) und 3. viele Menschen dort auch bei weitem nicht diese Umweltschutzmentalität haben, die wir uns über Jahre (zurecht) selbst eingetrichtert haben. Nur: Bei denen liegen nicht nur Tüten im Wald. Da liegen auch Autoreifen, Altölkanister und sonst jeder andere Sch... den man sich so vorstellen kann. Glasflaschen sind auch nicht gerade umweltschonender als Plastikflaschen, wenn ich sie nach Gebrauch einfach in den nächsten Forst kippe. Die *EINWEG-*Plastiktüte macht nur einen *BRUCHTEIL EINES* mikroskopisch kleinen Teil*S* des gesamten Kunststoffmülls der Gesellschaft aus; sie ist praktisch, sie ist ein hervorragender Werbeträger, sie ist *viele Male* wiederverwendbar *(ja, auch die Einwegtüten kann man zumindest noch als Müllbeutel verwenden)* und wenn Sie - wie vorgesehen - auch im Wertstoffmüll entsorgt wird landet sie in der Verbrennung, wo sie nichts weiter hinterlässt als Kohlenstoff und Wasser - und eine Menge Energie die zur Stromerzeugung und Beheizung genutzt wird.
> 
> Ein *EINWEG-*Plastiktütenverbot ist einfach unnötig wie ein Kropf - es wird NICHTS an der Vermüllung von Wäldern und Meeren ändern, es werden stattdessen anderswo neue (und auch größere) Belastungen für die Umwelt dadurch entstehen (Abholzung für die Papiergewinnung, Energieaufwand zur Papierherstellung CO2 Bilanz durch höhere Logistikanteile pro Einheit, Additive *wie Weichmacher in Taschen aus Non-Woven-Materialien*, etc.pp). Aber die Tüte ist halt ein dankbares Opfer für so eine Debatte, das ist in meinen Augen nichts weiter als blinder Aktionismus. Führt zu gar nichts, aber hinterher können sich alle besser fühlen weil sie denken Sie hätten wunders was für die Umwelt getan.



Wie hier einige blindwütig ein Tütenverbot fordern weil sie die Wahrheit nicht sehen wollen... Die einzige EU-Regelung, die der Umwelt helfen würde, ist die Verpflichtung der Mitgleidstaaten zu besserer Entsorgung, nicht das Verbot der Ware an sich. Nach der Logik müsste man auch das Auto verbieten, weil Leute im Straßenverkehr sterben...


----------



## turbosnake (22. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Wenn man sie nicht verbieten soll packen wir halt 1000% Strafsteuer drauf.
Damit würde euch nichts vorgeschrieben, alle wären frei und alle zufrieden.

Läuft zwar aufs gleiche hinaus, aber würde ja nicht stören.


----------



## Gast20141208 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Da die bei uns gratis sind, kann man auch 10000% drauf klatschen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Für viele sind aber auch die regulären Tragetaschen nur Einwegtüten und werden oft ohne Sinn und Verstand entsorgt. Bei den generellen One Way Tüten, ist bei mir ja eine Mehrfachverwendung obligatorisch. Erst beim Einkauf, dann als Umverpackung für Lebensmittel bzw. irgendwas anderes verpacken und zum Schluss eben den Weg als Müllbeutel.


----------



## Oberst Klink (22. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich denke, sich auf Plastiktüten zu konzentrieren macht wenig Sinn. Plastiktüten sind nur ein Teil des Problems und deren Verbot würde sich nur unwesentlich auswirken. 

Unsere Wirtschaft basiert auf Wachstum. Und damit die Wirtschaft Jahr für Jahr immer wieder wachsen kann, müssen wir konsumieren. Damit wir auch schön fleißig konsumieren, wird immer mehr an der Qualität der Produkte gespart, so dass sie schneller kaputt gehen und wir sie neu kaufen müssen. Wir generieren also künstlich einen Bedarf, der eigentlich nicht sein müsste. Daneben sind wir Menschen geizig und immer geil auf das nächste Schnäppchen. Überproduktion, gewollte Obsoleszenz und unsere Knausrigkeit sorgen im Endeffekt dafür, dass wir Unmengen an Müll produzieren. 

Mindestens genau so schlimm wie Plastiktüten sind die sogenannten Blisterverpackungen. Wer schon mal versucht hat Eine zu öffnen, weiß wovon Ich spreche. Gibt es keine vorperforierten Stellen, muss man sie aufschneiden oder aufreißen. So mancher hat sich schon an den Teilen die Pfoten aufgekratzt oder geschnitten. 
Diese Dinger sind lästig und so nötig wie ein Buckel. Fast alle Produkte die damit verpackt werden, kann man auch einfacher und umweltschonender verpacken. 

Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel. Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Elektrogeräte wir Jahr für Jahr entsorgen, dass selbst unsere Autos immer schneller kaputt gehen, dann sind Plastiktüten nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. 

Wir Menschen sind ja meist faul und bequem. Wenn man mal schnell Einkaufen geht, nimmt man eben an der Kasse eine Plastiktüte, statt von zu Hause eine Jutetasche oder Ähnliches mitzubringen. Daher wird das Umdenken sehr lange dauern, falls es überhaupt dazu kommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Generell sollte man vieles eindämmen was die begrenzten Erdölreserven aufbraucht


----------



## Freakless08 (23. November 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell sollte man vieles eindämmen was die begrenzten Erdölreserven aufbraucht



Nicht nur Erdöl. Das trifft auch auf seltene Metalle welche in der Elektronik verbaut ist zu. Aber hier würde wohl ein Großteil der User aufschreien wenn sie nicht mindestens alle sechs Monate eine neue Grafikkarte für ihre Benchmarks einbauen können bzw. nicht mit 5-10 mehr fps Prahlen könnten. Natürlich alle Details auf Ultra-awesom mit 245x XtremeBustingAntialiasing + Downsampling.
Niedrige und mittlere Details sind sowas  on uncool.


----------



## turbosnake (23. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Das man etwas neues kauft heißt nicht das altes in den Müll fliegt.


----------



## JackOnell (23. November 2013)

Man sollte sie nicht verbieten, einfach böse verteuern.... So verliert niemand seinen job und es kommt der Umwelt zu gute...

Wir zB nutzen Tüten bis sie nicht mehr zu gebrauchen sind, die wandern quasi von det Abstellkammer zum Kofferraum und wieder zurück


----------



## Freakless08 (23. November 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das man etwas neues kauft heißt nicht das altes in den Müll fliegt.



Und dieses neue wird aus Luft und Liebe gebaut? 
Oder sind es doch Kinder und Jugendliche die in Minen die seltenen Erze ohne ausreichende Sicherheiskleidung abbauen müssen? Anschließend geht das Zeug zu Foxconn und andere Chinesischen Firmen, bei denen andere Kinder das Zeug verarbeiten bzw. Studenten gezwungen werden tlw. ohne Gehalt zu arbeiten. Zudem mit giftigen Chemikalien gearbeitet wird. 

Früher oder später landet der Großteil in Afrika, bei denen Kinder auf Elektronik Müllberge die Platinen verbrennen um Rohstoffe daraus zu lösen. Giftige Dämpfe und vergiftete Seen sich dadurch Bilden. 

Ach ja. Hauptsache alle paar Monate/spätestens zwei Jahre neue (PC) Hardware, ein neues Handy, und dies und das. Natürlich sind die anderen Schuld, denn wir stehen unter Konsumzwang. Wir sind doch die Opfer...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Bei mir taucht das Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht auf, manche Rechner habe ich schon 4 - 5 mal wiederverkauft ( haben irgendwie Heimweh ). Von 100 Produkten landen vielleicht 5 wirklich im Schrott.
 Damals wo für reguläre Tüten Geld verlangt wurde auch gemosert aber im Müll bzw. einfach weggeworfen werden und wurden die trotzdem. Selbst an der Schule wo ich gearbeitet hatte wurden ja sogar massig Pfandflaschen einfach weggeworfen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Wenn irgendjemand neue Hardware kauft, wird irgendjemand alte Hardware weg werfen. 
Das Zeug wird ja nicht ewig genutzt.


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und dieses neue wird aus Luft und Liebe gebaut?
> Oder sind es doch Kinder und Jugendliche die in Minen die seltenen Erze ohne ausreichende Sicherheiskleidung abbauen müssen? Anschließend geht das Zeug zu Foxconn und andere Chinesischen Firmen, bei denen andere Kinder das Zeug verarbeiten bzw. Studenten gezwungen werden tlw. ohne Gehalt zu arbeiten. Zudem mit giftigen Chemikalien gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Früher oder später landet der Großteil in Afrika, bei denen Kinder auf Elektronik Müllberge die Platinen verbrennen um Rohstoffe daraus zu lösen. Giftige Dämpfe und vergiftete Seen sich dadurch Bilden.
> ...



Tja, ironie des schicksals.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Und dieses neue wird aus Luft und Liebe gebaut?
> Oder sind es doch Kinder und Jugendliche die in Minen die seltenen Erze ohne ausreichende Sicherheiskleidung abbauen müssen? Anschließend geht das Zeug zu Foxconn und andere Chinesischen Firmen, bei denen andere Kinder das Zeug verarbeiten bzw. Studenten gezwungen werden tlw. ohne Gehalt zu arbeiten. Zudem mit giftigen Chemikalien gearbeitet wird.
> 
> Früher oder später landet der Großteil in Afrika, bei denen Kinder auf Elektronik Müllberge die Platinen verbrennen um Rohstoffe daraus zu lösen. Giftige Dämpfe und vergiftete Seen sich dadurch Bilden.
> ...


 
Dann verkauf deinen TV , Computer dein Auto bzw alles wo seltene Erze enthalten sind.
in Afrika gibt es aber so einen großen Geburtenanstieg das die fast China und Indien überholen und damit irgentwann die Welt in eine Hungersnot reißen da wir keinen 2. Planeten haben wo wir die Nahrung für warscheinlich 9 Milliarden Menschen im Jahr 2050 herbekommen.
Man muss die Plastiktüten nicht verbieten sondern nur einen besseren Entsorgungsweg suchen.


Sorry aber dieses Möchtegern Gutmenschen Getue nervt einfach nurnoch man kann es auch übertreiben.


----------



## jamie (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Ich gehe immer mit einer Tasche einkaufen, allein schon weil Plastiktüten im Supermarkt Geld kosten.
Ein Verbot halte ich nicht für sinnvoll- vllt. eher eine Besteuerung?


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Also ich hab auch immer nen Rucksack dabei und 2 baumwollbeutel. Aber mir geht der Plastiktütenwahn total aufen keks, überall bekommt man die mittlerweile hinterhergeschmissen, selbst wenn man sich nen Päckchen Aspirin kauft... muss doch nich sein. Es gibt auch alternative Tüten zb aus Mais- oder Kartoffelstärke, die sind biologisch abbaubar und können noch als mülltüte benutzt werden, sogar für den Kompost. 



> damit irgentwann die Welt in eine Hungersnot reißen da wir keinen 2.  Planeten haben wo wir die Nahrung für warscheinlich 9 Milliarden  Menschen im Jahr 2050 herbekommen.



es werden so viele Lebensmittel *weggeschmissen* dass man davon die weltbevölkerung 2 mal ernähren könnte, wir leben in der westlichen Welt einfach in einem maßlosen Überfluss und in einer Dekadenz die jeder Vernunft spottet


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> es werden so viele Lebensmittel *weggeschmissen* dass man davon die weltbevölkerung 2 mal ernähren könnte, wir leben in der westlichen Welt einfach in einem maßlosen Überfluss und in einer Dekadenz die jeder Vernunft spottet


 
Ich möchte dann nur mal angemerkt haben, das ich auch kleiner Äpfel oder krumme Gurken kaufen würde, würden diese den Verkauft werden, aber nein, es müssen ja selbst Lebensmittel genormt sein, darum wird von der Kartoffelernte des Kartoffelbauern auch nur die Hälfte zum Handel zugelassen. 
Es hat also nichts nur mit den einzelnen Haushalten zu tun, das größte Problem liegt hier in der Politik mEn


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet, aber wo liegt da der Fehler? Beim Händler weil ers nicht anbietet oder beim Verbraucher weil er es nicht kaufen würde?


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch nicht behauptet, aber wo liegt da der Fehler? Beim Händler weil ers nicht anbietet oder beim Verbraucher weil er es nicht kaufen würde?


 
Bei der Politik. Der Handel hat nicht beschlossen das krumme Gurken nicht mehr verkauft werden dürfen. Danach beim Handel. Der Handel bietet an, nicht die Käufer. Das heißt, der Handel hat begonnen nur das schönste Gemüse zu verkaufen, nur Äpfel die nen Durchmesser von 15cm haben, warum auch immer.


----------



## Schinken (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Doch, ,,der Handel'' hat das beschlossen. Es gibt keine Normen zur Krummheit von Gurken. Urban Legend. Davon abgesehen ,,entscheidet'' die Politik nur was die Wirtschaft vorgibt. Gesetzesverschärfungen oder Änderungen spiegeln so ziemlich immer Grabenkämpfe zwischen verschiedenen Branchen wieder, die verschiedene Interessen haben. Im Hauptinteresse, Profitmaximierung, Kapitalismuserhalt und dafür nötige Politikbeeinflussung sind sich dort aber alle einig.


----------



## turbosnake (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Doch die Gurkenverordnung gab es bis 2009 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verordnung_(EWG)_Nr._1677/88_(Gurkenverordnung).;)


----------



## Seeefe (24. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Schinken schrieb:


> Doch, ,,der Handel'' hat das beschlossen. Es gibt keine Normen zur Krummheit von Gurken. Urban Legend. Davon abgesehen ,,entscheidet'' die Politik nur was die Wirtschaft vorgibt. Gesetzesverschärfungen oder Änderungen spiegeln so ziemlich immer Grabenkämpfe zwischen verschiedenen Branchen wieder, die verschiedene Interessen haben. Im Hauptinteresse, Profitmaximierung, Kapitalismuserhalt und dafür nötige Politikbeeinflussung sind sich dort aber alle einig.


 
Der Handel hat sogut wie für jedes Obst und Gemüse Normen. Ein Apfel darf nur XY Durchmesser haben, eine Gurke nur eine Krümmung von XY, usw. 
Teilweise halt durch die EU verordnet.


----------



## fnord23 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Elvis_Cooper schrieb:


> Es gibt auch alternative Tüten zb aus Mais- oder Kartoffelstärke, die sind biologisch abbaubar und können noch als mülltüte benutzt werden, sogar für den Kompost.



Ja, die sind ein spezieller Sonderfall. Während die Idee einer kompostierbaren Tüte aus Stärke imo super ist, gibt es da ein großes Problem: In den Entsorgungsbetrieben kann bei der Masse des (Bio-)Mülls der dort verarbeitet wird gar nicht festgestellt werden, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine kompostierbare Tüte handelt oder um eine Kunststofftüte. Deshalb wird per se einfach alles aussortiert was nach Tüte aussieht - der Stärkebeutel landet also in der Verbrennung. Ausserdem sind die Zersetzungsteiten für diese Tüten deutlich länger als die Liegezeiten für den Biomüll bei den Entsorgern. Anders ausgedrückt: Diese Mais- oder Kartoffelstärkebeutel bringen nur dann etwas, wenn man sie zuhause auf dem eigenen Kompost entsorgt. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich möchte dann nur mal angemerkt haben, das ich auch kleiner Äpfel oder krumme Gurken kaufen würde, würden diese den Verkauft werden, aber nein, es müssen ja selbst Lebensmittel genormt sein, darum wird von der Kartoffelernte des Kartoffelbauern auch nur die Hälfte zum Handel zugelassen.
> Es hat also nichts nur mit den einzelnen Haushalten zu tun, das größte Problem liegt hier in der Politik mEn


 


Schinken schrieb:


> Doch, ,,der Handel'' hat das beschlossen. Es gibt keine Normen zur Krummheit von Gurken. Urban Legend. Davon abgesehen ,,entscheidet'' die Politik nur was die Wirtschaft vorgibt. Gesetzesverschärfungen oder Änderungen spiegeln so ziemlich immer Grabenkämpfe zwischen verschiedenen Branchen wieder, die verschiedene Interessen haben. Im Hauptinteresse, Profitmaximierung, Kapitalismuserhalt und dafür nötige Politikbeeinflussung sind sich dort aber alle einig.



Es gab tatsächlich mal EU-Richtlinien zur maximalen Krümmung von Gurken und Mindestgröße von Bananen, etc. Diese sind längst gefallen, aber vielerorts hält der Handel weiterhin daran fest weil er Umsatzeinbußen befürchtet. Aber: Einer der Supermärkte hier in der Region hat kürzlich in der Obst- und Gemüseabteilung eine separate Auslage von vermeintlicher "B-Ware" (nur optisch) gestartet um die Kundenresonanz zu testen. Die Kunden haben sich davon ferngehalten bis irgendwann der Markt einen Angestellten abgestellt hat um die Leute anzusprechen und die Aktion zu erklären - und siehe da, es wurde gekauft. Unterm Strich bleibt also der Eindruck: Politik, Handel und Käufer dürfen sich das gemeinsam ankreiden lassen. Die Politik hat bis vor ein paar Jahren nur "perfektes" Obst zugelassen, der Handel will nur "perfektes" Obst in der Auslage weil es sich leichter verkauft, und der Kunde will nur "perfektes" Obst weil...keine Ahnung... er daran gewöhnt ist? Denn immerhin, wer aus der Generation unter 30 hat denn überhaupt schonmal "Naturobst" gesehen? Im Kindergarten meiner Tochter wurde neulich zu Erntedank über Obst und Gemüse gesprochen; Auf die Frage: "Wo wachsen denn Kirschen?" antworteten die Kinder einhellig "Im Supermarkt!". Yay. (Off: Meine Tochter war wenigstens der Meinung "Äpfel wachsen im Gras", weil die ja immer unter dem Apfelbaum in der Wiese liegen...  )


----------



## Schinken (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Doch die Gurkenverordnung gab es bis 2009 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verordnung_(EWG)_Nr._1677/88_(Gurkenverordnung).;)


 Ja, _gab_. Präteritum. 

Jup, Edeka macht in ausgewählten Berliner Filialen auch sowas. Das Problem ist die Ware wird auch besonders arrangiert und ist billiger. Ohne weitere Infos gehen die Leute also von minderer Qualität aus. Einfach alles an Obst und Gemüse zusammenlegen (schon nach Sorten getrennt ) und nix weiter zu sagen und schwups merkt kaum jemand was davon. Die Preise können dabei natürlich gerne Trotzdem fallen...


----------



## fnord23 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*



Schinken schrieb:


> Das Problem ist die Ware wird auch besonders arrangiert und ist billiger. Ohne weitere Infos gehen die Leute also von minderer Qualität aus.



Ganz genau. Und fühlen sich dabei noch gut, weil sie "ein bisschen mehr für besseres Essen" ausgegeben haben.


----------



## CranK_ (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Verbot von Einweg-Plastiktüten in Deutschland*

Benutze immer nen Rucksack und Stofftaschen. Finds gut weil's mich nicht betrifft. Können wir dafür das Dosen Pfand wieder abschaffen?


----------

